# Amunt



## kayam

Buenos dias maestros. he hallado esa frase de A.Guimera en catalan sobre una etiqueta de una botella de vino tinto. Pueden traducirmela en castellan y en frances . gracias:
Que Déu te guard, oh vinya catalana! 
Mar de verdor que serra amunt t'estens!
Mon pit s'eixampla al respirar ta ufana.
Si enfonso els peus enmig de tos sarments!


----------



## Namarne

Bonjour. 
"Amunt" = en amont 
(En espagnol: sierra arriba, montaña arriba.)


----------



## kayam

gracias  en montant?


----------



## Namarne

kayam said:


> gracias  en montant?


Oui, peut-être: les vignobles s'étenden en amont du versant des montagnes; depuis la vallée vers le haut (pas jusqu'au sommet, bien entendu, puis qu'il arrive un moment, un niveau, où il n'y en a plus).


----------



## rigo bcn

Hola, yo no soy un maestro..pero voy a intentar traducirte esta *estrofa. *

Que Déu te guard, oh vinya catalana! 
Mar de verdor que serra *amunt *t'estens! 
Mon pit s'eixampla al respirar ta ufana.
Si enfonso els peus enmig de tos sarments! 

Que Diós te proteja, oh _(una exclmación)_ viña Catalana!
Mar de verdor _(color verde)_ que sierra *arriba* te extiendes!
Mi pecho se ensancha al respirar tu frondosidad
Si hundo los pies en medio de tus "sarments"!

Sarments: las ramas de la viña (de la planta)

Espero haber-te ajudat!!


----------



## rigo bcn

Disculpeu..

ha*b*er-te noo, ha*v*er-te millor


----------



## chics

rigo bcn said:


> Si hundo los pies en medio de tus "sarments"!
> Sarments: las ramas de la viña (de la planta)


En castellano, _sarmientos_.


----------



## kayam

muchas gracias


----------

